# media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking med

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein merkwürdiges blocking Problem....

media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-video/libav-9.10

Was macht man da am Besten? Kann mir darauf keinen Reim machen.

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-tv/xbmc-12.2-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-video/mplayer2-2.0_p20130126::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-video/vlc-2.0.7::gentoo, installed)

    media-video/ffmpeg:0 required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3:0[X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3:0[X,encode,mp3,sdl,threads,truetype,vaapi,vdpau,x264]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3::gentoo, installed)

  (media-video/libav-9.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-video/libav-0.8.4[X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/libav-0.8.4[X,encode,mp3,sdl,threads,truetype,vaapi,vdpau,x264]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/libav-9:= required by (media-video/handbrake-0.9.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

----------

## Christian99

ist ganz normal, dass du libav und ffmpeg nicht gleichzeitig installieren kannst, enthält viele gleiche dateien.

ich seh jetzt aber nicht so ganz woran das liegt. was versuchst du denn zu machen?

Kann sein, dass es daran liegt das dein virtual/ffmpeg und media-video/ffmpeg nicht die gleichen use-flags haben. prüf das mal.

----------

## frank9999

Hallo,

du brauchst eine neuere Version von ffmpeg als die zur Zeit installierte stable Version. Ich habe die Version 1.2.5 bei mir installiert.

Also einfach media-video/ffmpeg in package.accept_keywords eintragen, dann sollte es passen.

Allerdings erfordert dies anschließend noch ein emerge @preserved-rebuild und eine Menge Pakete muß neu gebaut werden.

----------

## frank9999

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ist ganz normal, dass du libav und ffmpeg nicht gleichzeitig installieren kannst, enthält viele gleiche dateien.
> 
> ich seh jetzt aber nicht so ganz woran das liegt. was versuchst du denn zu machen?
> 
> 

 

Für mich sieht es so aus also würde er versuchen handbrake zu installieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Jup, siehe im  *handbrake-0.9.9.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ffmpeg? ( || ( >=media-video/libav-9:= >=media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.1:0= ) )
> ```
> ...

 

----------

